# I know what my Christmas present is!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Hubby thinks I'm crazy to ask for a goat for Christmas...but he's getting me one anyway!  So, I'm getting a buckling from Tiny Town Nigerians in Maryland. He's red with alot of white, he's out of Janes champion doe Ground Rush Mama Mia X Deb's Whisperwood CYF Brad Pitt. He's one of her '08 kids. And...Hubby wants a doe too...so he chose Tiny Town Pippi. She is bred to NC Promisedland SAI Samurai, for early March. Samurai's dam had a beautiful FF udder. I'm so excited!

So, don't you think I need another buck? I only have one after all! Fernandos 1st daughter is growing like a weed and now I have 2 more. I said we can sell all his daughters...but he wants to keep the doelings (and so do I, they are lovely).

Merry Christmas everybody!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what a wonderful DH.....congrats on your new addition.. :leap: ..and have a merry x-mas.....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That's great! I wouldn't dare ask my bf for a goat. (He's already got 40+ and I have 8). :snow: MERRY CHRISTMAS to you too!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the new additions!!!! I want some LaMancha buck semen for the semen tank for Christmas. After I thought about it though that sounds like a funny thing to tell people if they ask what I want for Christmas.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, Di you have a great DH...To get you a pair of goaties for Christmas, sounds like the goat bug has bitten him.

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that is WONDERFUL!!!! You will have to post PLENTY of pics!!!

Merry Christmas :snowlaugh: :snowcool: :snowman:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I want a kid from Tiny Town! one day maybe 


congrats!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

What a great Christmas present!! Congrats!! :gift:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Haha, ******* Acres; my mom asked me whatI wanted for Christmas and I told her that she could pay for the cost of semen and what was like ?!?!!!!!????!!?!?!?!?!?!?1 :shocked: 

until I explained it better for her.


Di, that is great, especially that your husband wants one too! My mom and I also asked for money for goats but no one would give that to us.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Amos :ROFL: 
She probably thought something was wrong with you :slapfloor:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH how sweet. Here I ask my DH what he wants. You know what he says?
Get rid of some of the goat. We have way to many. HAHA.. Sorry I guess you were not a good boy because you are not getting what you asked for. :wahoo:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> OH how sweet. Here I ask my DH what he wants. You know what he says?
> Get rid of some of the goat. We have way to many. HAHA.. Sorry I guess you were not a good boy because you are not getting what you asked for. :wahoo:


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I haven't necessarily done anything bad; I did just get four new nubian does though, so I guess I have my share for a while, my dad thinks my mom and I already have too many goats, we only have ten. As for the rest of my family.. they don't know anything about goats except 'they eat tin cans and have wierd eyes.. oh and they smell' so there you go.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Amos, to bad you are not a girl...when I was young, I could get most anything I wanted...I started every conversation with "I love you Daddy". I was still calling him Daddy when I was...well...older! :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Di said:


> Amos, to bad you are not a girl...when I was young, I could get most anything I wanted...I started every conversation with "I love you Daddy". I was still calling him Daddy when I was...well...older! :ROFL:


If only that really worked... :sigh: 
It works with bf's though!LOL!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

LOL Thats true.. a lady salesmen can get away with anything on my dad, all they need to do it bat their eyelashes and smile.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Amos said:


> LOL Thats true.. a lady salesmen can get away with anything on my dad, all they need to do it bat their eyelashes and smile.


Wish my dad was like that!LOL!


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

What a great Christmas present! Mine was my new goat shed! Hope it will be full of goats by next Christmas!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ha Ha! OK, just printed out the map. Sent e-mail to remind Jane we are coming Saturday! I'm so excited! 

A goat shed for Christmas! I love it! We should remind them, we could be asking for diamonds, or new clothes, or cars, or, or...well, I dont think we qualify as "high maintenance" woman. Imagine....?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, we are back from Tiny Town, I'm really tired and it's dark now, so I'll get pics tomorrow. So, this buckling is pretty nice. They are all tucked in for the night. They were bottle fed babies, so very sweet. Hubby is pleased! More tomorrow....


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, let's see if I can do this quickly, because I've got to go feed!

Here are my new Christmas presents!

This is the buck, Jane named him Pepperoni (maybe I'll change it).


















And here is the doe, Pippi









Does she look pregnant?








I'll get better pics when I have help. I'm so excited!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the goaties!!! I love their colors, SO puffy they are.  

As to being preggy --- I wouldnt know


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OOOOOO....I like that boy!!! He is very nice in olor as well as build! The doe...I can't see the first pic but can tell she is white with rust from the second pic :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Liz, I'm going to try to get better pics this weekend...I'll need help because these new goats are both bottle babies and I cannot get decent pictures of them alone! They are soooo sweet...even the buck! They love everybody! Gotta go, I'm working today.


----------

